# Cheap water gel for your bugs!



## detectorandy (Mar 18, 2009)

Dont know if anyone else has used this but if you go on fleabay and look for water crystals under the gardening section you can buy 300g for under a fiver which makes you about 120kg of bug gel!

Worth a look to save a fortune :2thumb:

If anyone else has already done this let me know as ive just ordered mine :lol2:


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

WATER RETAINING GEL CRYSTALS 300g PRO GRADE on eBay (end time 02-Jan-10 13:24:18 GMT)
Here it is lol :whistling2:


----------



## DebbieLuke (Sep 1, 2009)

We buy bug balls for our emp. you get 450g for £2.90 =)


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Just went to Homebase for some food dishes (Plantpot saucers) and thought i'd see if they had anything.
They've got 400g tubs for £4.99 here


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Mine came from Poundland. :whistling2: Cost a pound. lol


----------



## Yazyaz1 (Oct 12, 2009)

grumpyoldtrout said:


> Mine came from Poundland. :whistling2: Cost a pound. lol


PMSL, how much did you get?


----------



## lil_me (Nov 22, 2009)

grumpyoldtrout said:


> Mine came from Poundland. :whistling2: Cost a pound. lol


:whistling2:Never did pass on the VAT reduction did they? 

I've never used this stuff, we used a cotton wool ball soaked in water, are these any good?


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Yazyaz1 said:


> PMSL, how much did you get?


150gms.  will last me forever, well maybe a year or two. :2thumb:


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

lil_me said:


> :whistling2:Never did pass on the VAT reduction did they?
> 
> I've never used this stuff, we used a cotton wool ball soaked in water, are these any good?


Yeah, that's fine. Balled up tissue works too. : victory:


----------

